# Patronenfilter



## kwoddel (6. Okt. 2005)

Hallo
Warum bohren alle Löcher in dem HT - Rohr für die Patronen? Warum keine Langschlitze? Ist doch so arbeitsintensiv die Löcher dort zu bohren anstatt mir der Flex die Schlitze zu schneiden. Oder was spricht dagegen?


----------



## rainthanner (6. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Kwoddel, 

ich habe geflext, also besser gesagt geschlitzt.   

Ein Nachteil sind der Grad und die Rückstände, welche beim flexen im Rohr entstehen. Dieser Grad verschmilzt zum Teil mit dem Rohr und ist nur schwer zu entfernen. 
Mit einer an einen Stiel gebundenen Stahlbürste konnte ich die Rohre innen "durchstriegeln".   
In der Zeit hätte ich aber vermutlich auch bohren können.   


Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (6. Okt. 2005)

eine Gehrungssäge wäre sicher die beste, sauberste und schnellste Lösung. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Annett (7. Okt. 2005)

Hi Frank,

im Baumarkt (bei uns z.B. der Hornbach, Nähe Schraubenabteilung ) gibt es Winkel aus Kunststoff... die kann man mit dem Lötkolben an der Hinterseite (Außenkante) erhitzen und dann immer 2 miteinander "verschweißen". 
Von oben sieht es dann aus wie ein Kreuz. (ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen)
Soll ganz gut funktionieren, macht viel weniger Mühe, die Patronen werden gleichmäßiger durchströmt und ist ungefährlicher für den Herstellenden. 
Ich muß dabei irgendwie immer an Thorstens Mißgeschick denken!


----------



## Thorsten (7. Okt. 2005)

Hi Annett,

mh...da sehe ich aber ein Problem.

Die Patronen werden doch von innen nach aussen durchströmt!

Wie soll das Wasser durch die Patronen laufen...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






P.S.
Das war kein Mißgeschick...das war ein ARBEITSUNFALL


----------



## rainthanner (7. Okt. 2005)

> Die Patronen werden doch von innen nach aussen durchströmt!



echt Thorsten? 
Ist das bei dir so?   
Ist das etwa bei allen so?   

Denn dann läuft meiner falsch rum.  :twisted: 
Bei mir läuft das Wasser durch die Schaumstoffpatronen in`s geschlitzte Rohr und von dort letztlich in den Teich zurück. Also von aussen nach innen und alles über Schwerkraft. Macht auch mehr Sinn, denn der Schmutz bleibt andersrum ja in den Rohren. 

Oder vestehe ich jetzt was total falsch, dann sorry für meine laaange Leitung.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## graubart48 (7. Okt. 2005)

@ Thorsten @Rainer
hmmm grübel , da hab ixch ja noch nie drüber nachgedacht. Denk, denk was ist denn nun richtig? *lach* Ich hab ja noch den Winter über zeit darüber nachzudenken. ( aus dem Bauch heraus würd ich sagen : von innen nach außen). Ich werde berichten was beim überlegen herausgekommen ist.
lg
Erwin


----------



## Thorsten (7. Okt. 2005)

Hi Rainer,

der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte   andersrum natürlich   
Trotzdem bleibt das Problem, oder wie fliesst das Wasser ohne ein "geschlossenes" System zurück?
Jetzt stehe ich auf dem Schlauch!



Hallo Erin,

rainer hat natürlich recht, habe mich verschrieben.
Das Wasser geht durch die Patronen>HT Rohre in ein sogenanntes "Sammelrohr" und dann wieder ab in den Teich.

Anbei nochmal ein Link, der den Filteraufbau erklärt  - defekter Link entfernt -


----------



## rainthanner (8. Okt. 2005)

Hallo, 

also bei uns läuft das so wie in der Skizze: 











Gruß Rainer


----------



## graubart48 (9. Okt. 2005)

@ rainer
ist ja gut zu erkennen wie es bei dir funktioniert. Welchen Durchmesser haben denn deine Rohre vor, im und nach dem Patronenfilter? Mal schaun was bei meinem Filterbau noch so rauskommt. Ich habe ja noch den ganzen Winter Zeit zu planen. :discussi:  :discussi:  :discussi:  :discussi:

schönen Gruß
Erwin


----------



## rainthanner (9. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Erwin, 

Zu- und Ablauf DN100 
Patronenverrohrung DN50
Schutzablaß DN100

Gruß Rainer


----------



## kwoddel (12. Okt. 2005)

Hallo
Wie ist denn die Berechnung nun? Ich meine was gelesen zu haben von 1m Patrone auf 1000 Liter Wasser, nun lese ich woanders wieder, 2m Patrone auf 1000 Liter. Weiß einer was genaues dazu?


----------



## Thorsten (13. Okt. 2005)

Hi Frank,

das ist eine Faustformel.Eine genaue Berechnung gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht, oder doch?. 1000l-1m Patrone  sollte richtig sein.   

Nicht nur die Patronenmenge im Filter ist wichtig, es kommt auch auf die Fliessgeschwindigkeit/Verweildauer an!

Diese sollte ca. 10-15 min. betragen, bis das Wasser durchgelaufen ist.


----------



## bonsai (14. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Kwoddel,
was wilst du mit einer Faustformel. Diese Angaben sind so hilfreich wie 60 cm Fisch pro 1000l Teichinhalt - deine Koi haben doch kein implantierten Chip, der das Wachstum bei Eintritt der Schwellwerte stoppt.
Nach allem, was ich bisher über deine Teichplanungen gelesen haben, bewegst du dich doch weit jenseits der normalen Faustformelwerte (was für ein Wort). 
Wenn du also ernsthaft über den Bau eines Pratronenfilters nachdenkst, plane so, dass er sicher ausreicht, sonst lohnt sich dein sonstiger Aufwand für deine Prachtburschen doch nicht. Beweg dich also besser Richtung 2m pro 1000, dann kann das Wasser richtig schön langsam durch den großen Filter fließen und die Bakkies haben genug Zeit ihre Arbeit zu tun.
Biofilter heißen eben auch Langsamfilter(womit ich nicht behaupten will, dass sie eine Erfindung aus der Schweiz sind).

Gruß
Norbert
Wenn du


----------



## Thorsten (15. Okt. 2005)

Moin Moin Norbert,

eigentlich unterstütze ich deine Antwort im Bezug auf den Patronenfilter.

Je mehr Patronen, je größer ist die Besiedlungsfläche für Bakkis.

Schaden kann das mit Sicherheit nicht, da hast Du absolut recht und dem kann ich nur zustimmen!

Aber....Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, baut Frank ja einen riesen 4 oder 5 Kammerfilter mit Japanmatten/Patronen/Bürsten und noch einer extra "Biokammer".   

Da sollte die angegebene Menge von 1m - 1000l Wasser schon mehr als ausreichend sein...


----------



## Jürgen (15. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Ihrs,  

wer kann schon von sich behaupten zu wissen was 1m Patrone oder 2m Patrone pro 1000 Liter Koiteich bewirken?

Wenn ihr mich fragt, dann hat sich das irgendwann irgendjemand ausgedacht und es wurde einfach immer weiter verbreitet. Einen Patronenfilter zu berechnen ist schlichtweg nicht möglich. Man kann solche Filter nur massiv überdimensionieren und hoffen das es passt, was bei der Empfehlung 1m Patrone pro 1000 Liter und in Anbetracht der Tatsache das mittlerweile sehr viele damit zufrieden sind, anscheinend bereits bedacht wurde.   

Orientiert euch doch besser an den Aussagen zum HMF bei Deters. Es wurde dort in Versuchen ermittelt welche Anströmgeschindigkeit die besten Resultate erzielt. Zusammen mit dem Teichinhalt und der eingesetzten Pumpe berechnet man die benötigte Fläche und kann daraus die benötigte Menge an Patronen ableiten. Einfach nur möglichst viele Patronen zu verwenden ohne dabei die Durchflussleistung mit einzubeziehen ist m.E. irgendwie der falsche Weg. Es wird auch mal Zeit von diesen quadratischen Patronen wegzukommen, denn die sind in Sachen gleichmäßige Durchströmung alles andere als ideal. Viele Bereiche dieser Patronen stehen einfach nur im Wasser und werden überhaupt nicht durchströmt. Vielleicht bekommt man ja schon irgendwo auch runde Patronen. 

Biologische Reinigungstufen an einem Teich sind auch nicht zwingend Langsamfilter. Bedenkt bitte, dass das selbe Wasser immer und immer wieder durch den Filter geleitet wird. Es ist also nebensächlich das der Filter bereits im ersten Durchlauf möglichst viel Stickstoffverbindungen verarbeitet und Phosphate eliminiert. 

@Frank

Warum überhaupt so ein Mammutteil von Patronenfilter? Bau dir doch etwas kleineres und dafür als Movingbead. Mehr Leistung bei geringerem Platzbedarf und eine gleichbleibende Effizienz sprechen eigentlich dafür 


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Koifan (27. Okt. 2005)

Hallo allerseits bin seit 2wochen angemeldet habe aber erst heute zeit gefunden da ich auf montage bin. finde euer forum super. nun zu meiner frage will mir einen patronenfilter bauen nicht aus pvc sondern ht grundrohr 50iger rohr für patronen 40iger jetzt sagt mir mein händler das geht nicht da die bohrung in den patronen nur 32 ist und somit bei einem 40iger rohr die filterfläche zu klein ist   gruss koifan


----------



## Thorsten (28. Okt. 2005)

HI Koifan,

erstmal  Herzlich Willkommen hier !

So ganz verstehe ich deine Frage nicht?

Geht es um die Bohrungen in den Patronen? 
Was hat die Besiedlungsfläche mir der Bohrung zu tun?

Kläre mich bitte nochmal auf ....


----------



## olafkoi (29. Okt. 2005)

Hi Koifan

Das mit der Bohrung stimmt so nicht !
Es sind im Handel Patronen mit 40mm Bohrung und mit 32mm Bohrungen erhältlich. Mit der Filterwirkung hat das wirklich wenig zu tun. Es geht ihm wahrscheinlich um die Durchflussmenge. Mit 32mm Bohrung must du Mehr Patronen einsetzen um auf die geliche Durchflussmenge zu kommen.
Siehe dir mal die Bilder von Thorsten sein Filterbau an der hat 40 mm Bohrungen wenn ich mich erinnere    

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Koifan (29. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten Habe mich heute noch mal erkundigt. Der Händler meint die 32iger Bohrung. Er sagt das durch das 40iger Rohr im 32iger Loch der Schaumstoff zusammengedrückt und dadurch die Besiedlungfläche kleiner wird. Gruss Koifan


----------



## Koifan (29. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Olaf Wusste nicht das es auch Patronen mit 40iger Bohrung gibt hast Du eine Adresse? Gruss Koifan


----------



## Koifan (29. Dez. 2005)

Hallo zusammen
Habe jetzt angefangen meinen Patronenfilter zu bauen. Nun eine Frage zu den Patronen. Habe mir einen Teil gekauft und habe noch einen kleinen Teil geschenkt bekommen. sind aber nur 30cm gekaufte 75cm kann ich die 30iger übereinanderstecken mit oder ohne zu verkleben?
Gruß Koifan


----------



## Thorsten (30. Dez. 2005)

Moin Koifan,

kannste einfach übereinandestecken, ohne zu verkleben   

Hast Du mal ein paar "Bastellpics" ? 
Wäre schön wenn Du uns deinen Bau vorstellst....


----------



## Koifan (31. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten
Vielen Dank für deine Auskunft
Sowie es richtig losgeht versuche ich einige Bilder einzustellen
Bin nicht so fit mit dem pc  
Habe erst einige40iger Standrohre mit der säge geschlitzt
Werde meine Frau ganz lieb bitten mit den Bildern
Denn das Thema Teich war bei uns ein Reizthema.
Habe es auch etwas übertrieben
Gruss Koifan


----------

